# Are Pleated Pants in or Out?



## Rick Diesel (Mar 11, 2009)

I went to my tailor today and got my pleated trousers hemmed up, of course I asked for a cuff to along with my pleated trousers. He didn't hesitate to let me know that NOBODY wears pleated pants anymore. I realize that flat pants are the way many suits are going, but I still see many pants being sold as pleated and cuffed. Oh, by the way, I am 40 years old, don't know if that weighs in or not.


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

There are plenty of pleat wearers around. Having said that, whether you decide to wear them or not is more your preference than anything else.
Me, they tend to make my hips seem wider and they tend to balloon all over my legs so I have exclusively been wearing flat-fronts for the last 3 years or so.
I am 42.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

I would say that flat front trousers are 'in', which is a pain, because I cannot get pleated trouser (suits) anywhere - well, anywhere within my budget. 

Pleated trousers, in my humble opinion, look more elegant than flat-front: they drape much better, and thus look more dignified. However, all my suits are flat fronted, much to my frustration. 

As I have a slimmer bulid I would, however, wear single pleats. 

If you can get (or have tailored) pleated trousers, go for it!.

EDIT: RE: jwa jwa jwa: I wonder if it's a national thing regarding trousers: I don't see cuffs often on trousers, and, as mentioned, pleated trousers, currently, are harded to track down.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Pleats are traditional and always acceptible with cuffs. IMO they are 1000 times more comfortable and sophisticated than flat fronts.

Just a guess, but I think that many suits may be going this way because it requires less material and is simpler to manufacture.


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

Regardless of whether they are "in" or "out", they are more practical and more comfortable than FF's. They afford you more room to place things in your pockets and to sit down. They don't get horizontal wrinkles radiating from the crotch. They also have a certain elegance that is lacking in FF's, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Definitely still "in" and more traditional and formal looking than flat fronts. Flat fronts are popular now with slimmer cuts. I never have trouble finding suits with pleats.

I was told a long time ago pleats went out of style due to WW II because it used less fabric and soldiers returned from the war and preferred flat front panats like their uniforms. Sounds plausible to me.

Pleats came back in the 80's and they're still with us.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

They're out. So what. In a while they'll be in again, and half the people who now swear only to buy flat-fronts will buy pleated trousers and forget that they ever bought flat-fronts...and I still won't care.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Pleats are soooo out that they came round the other side and are back in again. But only if you're a Belgian fahsionista. And only in black.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

They're not out. Some stores carry a wider selection of pleated pants than of flat front.
I think it depends on body type. When I was youger and had a 30 inch waist, I wore pleated pants because flat fronts that fit in the waist were always too tight around the legs.
Now that I'm older and have a 39 inch waist, I stick to flat fronts because they have a more slimming effect. Pleated would make my bottom half look too wide.
So yeah, it depends on your body shape, but either is fashionable at any given time, as long as you don't get pants with a ridiculous number of pleats.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't know about in or out, but a lot depends on where you wear your trousers. If you wear them high, at your true waist, which is ideally the thinnest part of your torso, some kind of pleat is necessary to allow for the hips, which are wider. If you hang your pants from your hips, the way most trousers seem to be worn at present, the pleats cause the extra fabric lower down, where the sillhouette narrows, and you get that baggy look.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Pleats:

Out of fashion- yes
Out of style-never


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

My suit pants have nearly always been pleated while my chinos have remained flat fronted.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I disagree that pleats are more traditional, I think its the other way around. Flat front has been more popular in every decade except the 1980s and some of the 1990s. The first trousers were flat front. Has J. Press (est. 1902) ever sold pleated trousers?

I'm not against pleats, though I mostly wear flat fronts, just taking issue with the idea that they are more traditional.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Jake Genezen said:


> I would say that flat front trousers are 'in', which is a pain, because I cannot get pleated trouser (suits) anywhere - well, anywhere within my budget.


That's odd because I find pleated pants to far outnumber flat front pants when it comes to OTR clothing. Walk through just about any department store, clothing store, or go online to just about any site like Lands End, JAB, etc., and you will find more offerings in pleats than flat fronts, especially in suits.

Cruiser


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> That's odd because I find pleated pants to far outnumber flat front pants when it comes to OTR clothing. Walk through just about any department store, clothing store, or go online to just about any site like Lands End, JAB, etc., and you will find more offerings in pleats than flat fronts, especially in suits.
> 
> Cruiser


My observations, of course, have not be consciously made, and therefore I may not have noticed the amount of pleated trousers around.

However, I would say that, at least in Birmingham, England, there appears to be more of a flat-front affair, though the likes of TM Lewin and Austin Reed do have pleated trousers.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

For the sake of the historical record, J. Press has sold pleated pants.

see here https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...y-Magazine-1952-Alden-Southwick-J-Press-Chipp



statboy said:


> I disagree that pleats are more traditional, I think its the other way around. Flat front has been more popular in every decade except the 1980s and some of the 1990s. The first trousers were flat front. Has J. Press (est. 1902) ever sold pleated trousers?
> 
> I'm not against pleats, though I mostly wear flat fronts, just taking issue with the idea that they are more traditional.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes they are out - very very out - which means that they are probably going to sadly (IMHO) soon make a return. 

However "in" and "out" are very relative terms when it comes to men's trousers. I can't think of any store from Khol's to, Sears, to JCP, to Brooks Brothers, to Hugo Boss that won't carry both types every single year. Which has the majority of shelf space might change, but they will both be there. 

Pick the version that you like best, and looks best on you. The situations where an adult male will be judged on the choice are few are far between - and by definition not by anyone who's opinion is worth caring about.


----------



## deandbn (Mar 6, 2006)

If your talking fashion, pleats are out, but if your talking style, why pleats are right in style and always will be.

Oh, and reverse pleats can look seriously cool too!!! :cool2:

So I wouldnt let the fashionsta's influence you decisions too much!! :devil:


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

dks202 said:


> Definitely still "in" and more traditional and formal looking than flat fronts. Flat fronts are popular now with slimmer cuts. I never have trouble finding suits with pleats.
> 
> I was told a long time ago pleats went out of style due to WW II because it used less fabric and soldiers returned from the war and preferred flat front panats like their uniforms. Sounds plausible to me.


I hear that often about WWII. But when I watch movies and television from the 1950s, almost all men are wearing pleated trousers (double reverse pleats for the Americans and double forward pleats for the British). In the 60s most of the British were still wearing pleats (though less as the 60s went on), though all Americans appeared to wear flat fronts.

Pleated trousers are always stylish. Some people get the idea that they are always baggy, and that was true of the triple reverse-pleated trousers of the 90s. What I see sold from many English brands are single forward pleats. They are slimming and not baggy in the least. In America, check out the double-forward pleated trousers sold by Polo Ralph Lauren. Those aren't baggy either. Reverse pleats like you find from Italian brands and at Brooks Brothers are baggier and not fashionable at all. It's sad that pleats have disappeared from many stores.


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz (Jan 14, 2009)

Pleats are nearly impossible to get right rtw. I find forward pleats more elegant and more practical but only if made for an individual, never rtw. i can see why GQ and ESQ. promote plain front trousers considering that the majority their readers will never buy anything but poorly made rtw.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

> It's sad that pleats have disappeared from many stores.





> Pleats are nearly impossible to get right rtw.


I keep seeing in this forum where pleats are hard to find, yet they are in abundance at nearly every store and web site that I frequent. Give me some examples of retailers who don't have pleated pants.

Lands End offers 16 styles of pleated dress pants and 15 styles of plain front dress pants, in about an equal number of colors and patterns.

Joseph A Bank offers 44 styles of pleated dress pants in their Joseph, Signature, and Executive lines while offering only 11 plain front styles in those same lines.

Brooks Brothers offers an equal number of pleated and plain front pants in it's various lines of dress pants.

The above examples are only of dress pants. When you look at the same retailer's suit offerings you will find it more heavily slanted toward pleated pants. So again, why are you guys having such a problem finding pleated pants and who are some of these retailers that don't carry them or carry only a few? They are everywhere I look. Just wondering.

Cruiser


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz (Jan 14, 2009)

to clarify my position: pleated pants are easy to find. in order for pleated pant to look proper the must be made (bespoke) for an individual.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I most definately agree with Cruiser. I see them everywhere.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I still sell about 65% - 70% pleats. I'm sure those flocking to the flat front band wagon will arrive just in time for the fashion to swing back to pleats.

As for my personal customers, I tell them to wear what looks best on them. I try to caution them against wearing whatever they see on the TV or in GQ or Esquire. Fashion fades, style is timeless.

I have a very powerfully built lower body and most flat front pants fit far too tight for my tastes. Trimmer, pleated pants are my favorite for comfort and they look better on me.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Give me some examples of retailers who don't have pleated pants.


I think its more typical of fashion biased retailers. Paul Stuart now carries mainly flat front. At the opposite end I'd be surprised if that also wasn't true of Banana Republic, though I don't shop there. And then there are the Ivy holdouts like Press and O'Connell's, but they don't have anything to do with fashion.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> I think its more typical of fashion biased retailers. Paul Stuart now carries mainly flat front. At the opposite end I'd be surprised if that also wasn't true of Banana Republic, though I don't shop there. And then there are the Ivy holdouts like Press and_ O'Connell's_, but they don't have anything to do with fashion.


 O'Connell's sells pleats online, and forward pleats at that. Forward pleats are one thing that have disappeared from most stores. 10-15 years ago they were everywhere. Now nobody outside of the stores that still sell them knows what they are. But there are stores that have no pleats at all. It was about 2 years ago, I went into Barney's in Boston and inquired about pleats. No odd trousers and no suit trousers there had pleats. I had to ask them twice just to make sure I understood.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I've gotten mixed messages on whether pleats or flat fronts are more slenderizing. I'm a 42" waist and 59 yrs. old. When pleats come around, I guess in the 80s, I remember a salesman telling me I would look thinner in them when I was resistant to buying a suit from him because of the pleats. I've lived with that advice since. Others have commented in this forum and other places that FFs are more slenderizing. I'm totally confused. If I were to try on FFs it help but I generally shop online.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

One of my favorite subjects for a rant!! :icon_smile:

Do not worry about what's "in" or "out"! Find classic styles that fit your body type and make you look great. You do need to be aware of fashion.

Flat front pants (no pleats) came from the Government dictates during WWII for less fabric use in clothes. Pleats went away as did double-breasted suits.

But pleated pants which have been with us for a long time, have been with us for a long time because they are functional! You really only need pleats if you ever want to put anything in your trouser pockets or* sit down!*

In MHO flat front pants do NOT make one look slimmer!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Paul Stuart now carries mainly flat front.


I don't know if "mainly" is the most accurate word to use. Paul Stuart has 44 different dress pants, 25 flat front and 19 pleated.

I only wear flat front pants and historically just finding them has been a chore. For example, until the last year or so Lands End offered it's dress pants in only four basic colors and no patterns in flat front, but many more colors and patterns in pleated front. Now it's about 50/50.

While I'm happy to see more retailers offering a greater supply of flat fronts, the fact remains that if I go shopping for pants at a mainline retailer of men's clothing I still find that there are generally more choices in pleated pants. Of course I will admit that being quite conservative I don't shop at places like Banana Republic.

Cruiser


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I don't know if "mainly" is the most accurate word to use. Paul Stuart has 44 different dress pants, 25 flat front and 19 pleated.


That's the website, not so much the case in the store.

But some stores keep the pleated trousers in the back and bring them out only for those who ask for them.


----------



## ATLien (Jan 6, 2009)

If "in" and "out" is referring to fashion then the answer is clearly that pleats are excessively out.

If "in" and "out" refers to style there is no correct answer. Both flat front and pleats have been around for a long time and it would be hard to say that one is more traditional than the other since each decade had a prevailing style and I could not figure out why the 1950s should be more correct or traditional than the 1960s. "Style" is a matter of individual taste. For me flat fronts look clearly the best, forward pleats are kind of OK, reverse pleats are terrible, but that should not matter to you. I also would not generalize the comfort argument: I tried forward pleats and felt like wearing a circus tent - had them very quickly removed.

By the way - if "in" and "out" refers to "commonly seen" and "readily available" then the answer depends on where you live. If you are in the US (I assume you are, but did not check), then my observation is that pleats are the choice of the majority except maybe for NY and CA. However, if you are in Europe or Asia you'll have to put in some more effort to find pleats. I recently attended a worldwide gathering of my firm and I was really surprised how easy it was to guess the home office based on dress: North America = center vents, pleats, button-down shirt, (tassel) loafers ---- Europe/Asia-Pacific = side vents, flat front, spread collar, oxfords.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Pleats:
> 
> Out of fashion- yes
> Out of style-never


Perfect summary.


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

Pleats are out. But if you can pull it off, go for it!


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Pleats are "in".


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Pleats are most definitely 'in' around this part of the world. I don't think I've seen anyone or any shops with flat fronted trousers.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Pleats are out & have been out for years, thank God! In the UK and Sweden when a man wearing Double-Ugly trousers i.e. pleats and turn-ups walks past everyone points at him and laughs out loud!


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

Just don't wear pleated denim!


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Pleats are out & have been out for years, thank God! In the UK and Sweden when a man wearing Double-Ugly trousers i.e. pleats and turn-ups walks past everyone points at him and laughs out loud!


Unless of course the man is well over 65 years old and in cords or tweeds.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Unless of course the man is well over 65 years old and in cords or tweeds.


Of course, in which case they are exempt from mockery.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Pleats are out & have been out for years, thank God! In the UK and Sweden when a man wearing Double-Ugly trousers i.e. pleats and turn-ups walks past everyone points at him and laughs out loud!


I suppose at this point I must add something to this discussion as tactfully as I can.

My hunch is if the tongue in cheek above is serious, those who are laughing are men. I have had more than one woman clue me in (unsolicited) on their views on men who wear flat front pants. In summary, while most had no preference with the way it looked, several had some very enlightening comments on men who wore pleats often required the extra volume of material that the style provided, and conversely, those who wore flat fronts did not.

FWIW.......


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

NewYorkBuck said:


> My hunch is if the tongue in cheek above is serious,


It is what it is,tongue in cheek.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

NewYorkBuck said:


> I have had more than one woman clue me in (unsolicited) on their views on men who wear flat front pants. In summary, while most had no preference with the way it looked, several had some very enlightening comments on men who wore pleats often required the extra volume of material that the style provided, and conversely, those who wore flat fronts did not.


While their stories might be entertaining, they are utter nonsense otherwise. One of the most famous male porn stars of all time (a man who was famous for the very thing the young ladies were discussing), John Holmes, wore flat front pants with no discernable problem as mentioned by the ladies. If this man didn't require pleated pants for that reason, it's unlikely that anyone here does. :icon_smile_big:










There are plenty of reasons for a man to choose to wear pleated pants; but what the women said isn't one of them.

Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I use the "strap the beast to my inner thigh with velcro" method so I too am equally comfortable with flat or pleatings!!


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Trouble with velcro is it doesn't stretch...plus the rather limited choice of color makes it hard to coordinate.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Not this again... You might as well ask are shoes in or out.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Rick Diesel said:


> I went to my tailor today and got my pleated trousers hemmed up, of course I asked for a cuff to along with my pleated trousers. He didn't hesitate to let me know that NOBODY wears pleated pants anymore. .


Absolute rubbish. pleats and flat fronts remain of equal merit dependant upon the wearer's choice/preferance.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Cruiser said:


> While their stories might be entertaining, they are utter nonsense otherwise. One of the most famous male porn stars of all time (a man who was famous for the very thing the young ladies were discussing), John Holmes, wore flat front pants with no discernable problem as mentioned by the ladies. If this man didn't require pleated pants for that reason, it's unlikely that anyone here does. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno - from the look on his face he doesnt look all that comfortable.....


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

The idea of FF being "in" has a lot to do with the current trend of low rise pants worn like jeans. FF suit pants and odd trousers are often found way to low on the hips of a lot of men versus the pants hanging from the natural waist. 

I venture to guess that a of people railing against pleats would probably look better in them if worn were designed. It's all a matter of personal preference, not for a tailor to determine for you.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

nicksull said:


> Pleats are soooo out that they came round the other side and are back in again. But only if you're a Belgian fahsionista. And only in black.


I agree partially Nick but I'm doing a lot of pleated trousers now and I'm more fringe than most. I just think they look a bit more serious and grown up on an expensive suit. I'm getting Double pleats on my new Charcoal 3 piece that has a polkadot black and white lining.....yes I'm still doing three pieces a lot but I'm cutting jackets longer.


----------



## Rick Diesel (Mar 11, 2009)

As I stated at the begining of this thread, it was my tailor who stated that pleats are out and that nobody wears them anymore. I had taken an Emernegildo Zegna suit which has pleats on the trousers and a pair of Brioni Cannes trousers with pleats, as I noticed that he was wearing Dockers. 

So I have a question to those die hard Flat Front people. Would you rather wear Dockers FF or very well made Brioni or Emernegildo Zegna pleated pants. I do like the FF look; however, I can't get myself to get rid of my older stuff that I bought with all intentions to wear for a long time.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Good lord, man, even if you wish to bow to the current fashion, don't ditch your existing pleated trousers. They'll be back in again soon. FWIW, I predict FF's will be on the outs within the next couple of years. First, _every _place has them, and many low-end retailers _only_ carry FF's. That means they are no longer a means for a manufacturer to set themselves apart. Second, they look awful on heavy men. With the percentage of men who are overweight increasing every single year, the fad for FF's is swimming against the current. Third, this stuff runs in cycles.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Rick Diesel said:


> So I have a question to those die hard Flat Front people. Would you rather wear Dockers FF or very well made Brioni or Emernegildo Zegna pleated pants.


I will always choose flat front pants over pleated pants simply because I think they look better on me. FWIW, once you get out of their slim fit pants, Dockers offers just as many pleated pants as flat fronts.

Cruiser


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

CuffDaddy said:


> First, _every _place has them, and many low-end retailers _only_ carry FF's.


My experiences are quite different. I've worn nothing but flat front pants my entire life, and at age 61 that's starting to be quite a few years, and I've always struggled to find flat front pants in the stores. I will admit that there are more out there now than in the past, but the stores in my area still carry mainly pleated pants.

JAB and BB both tell me that they will order flat fronts for me if that is what I want. All three Macy's in my area have a handful of flat fronts in the Men's Departments, but mainly pleated pants. There are two Steinmarts in the area and neither had a single pair of flat front pants last time I looked, but there were three racks of pleated pants in one and two racks in the other. Fortunately my tailor does a pretty good job of removing pleats which I've had him do several times.

Cruiser


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> My experiences are quite different. I've worn nothing but flat front pants my entire life, and at age 61 that's starting to be quite a few years, and I've always struggled to find flat front pants in the stores. I will admit that there are more out there now than in the past, but the stores in my area still carry mainly pleated pants.
> 
> JAB and BB both tell me that they will order flat fronts for me if that is what I want. All three Macy's in my area have a handful of flat fronts in the Men's Departments, but mainly pleated pants. There are two Steinmarts in the area and neither had a single pair of flat front pants last time I looked, but there were three racks of pleated pants in one and two racks in the other. Fortunately my tailor does a pretty good job of removing pleats which I've had him do several times.
> 
> Cruiser


Your BB doesn't stock flat front trousers? That goes against everything BB used to stand for. Every BB store I've been in had about an equal selection of both. I wish they would go back to making forward pleats like they used to, and their flat front trousers don't have a long enough rise for me.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Pants, period, are out of fashion. Check to the Speedo.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> My experiences are quite different. I've worn nothing but flat front pants my entire life, and at age 61 that's starting to be quite a few years, and I've always struggled to find flat front pants in the stores. I will admit that there are more out there now than in the past, but the stores in my area still carry mainly pleated pants.
> 
> JAB and BB both tell me that they will order flat fronts for me if that is what I want. All three Macy's in my area have a handful of flat fronts in the Men's Departments, but mainly pleated pants. There are two Steinmarts in the area and neither had a single pair of flat front pants last time I looked, but there were three racks of pleated pants in one and two racks in the other. Fortunately my tailor does a pretty good job of removing pleats which I've had him do several times.
> 
> Cruiser


I don't know what to say about that, Cruiser, except to say that we must be going to different places. Or, alternatively, like two good Americans, we are perpetually agrieved and victimized!


----------



## Good Morning Sir! (Nov 15, 2010)

Doing something different, that is distinguishing yourself from the mass of pole which you see walking out of Hugo Boss and such every day is an admirable thing. Wearing a double breasted suit, or pleated cuffed pants will set you appart from the masses and help you draw the line between your sophistication and individuality and their poor taste.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Good Morning Sir! said:


> Wearing a double breasted suit, or pleated cuffed pants will set you appart from the masses and help you draw the line between your sophistication and individuality and their poor taste.


Just so I got this right, you are saying that during those years that I was wearing non-cuffed flat front pants to the office surrounded by men wearing pleated cuffed pants (the general style of the day), I was setting myself apart from their poor taste and lack of both sophistication and individuality? After all they were dressing like everyone else in the office and I was doing something different.

Just goes to show that I was ahead of my time back then, and when everyone goes back to pleated cuffed pants I will once again be the sophisticated individual displaying good taste. :icon_smile_big:

Actually I am just trying to demonstrate how silly this is when you reverse the situation. It doesn't matter whether your pants are pleated or not or whether they have cuffs or don't have cuffs. Either can look equally good or bad.

Cruiser


----------



## Good Morning Sir! (Nov 15, 2010)

What I am saying is: It is nice to be different, you distance yourself from proletarian proliferation by doing so.

In the end people should not dress to express themselves but to compliment their personality. As such you have to be an individualist and not follow the masses.


----------



## tlocke (Jan 9, 2010)

Agree with Wouldashoulda's preferences. I wear pleats in suits and pants for dress because of the comfort and drape. For chino's and casual wear (when a jacket is not required) I have recently gone to flat front because the appearance is more sleek and up-to-date. I must say that flat front trousers are less comfortable on me.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Good Morning Sir! said:


> In the end people should not dress to express themselves but to compliment their personality. As such you have to be an individualist and not follow the masses.


OK, you are making my point. First you must define "the masses." If one works in an office building of 500 men, then when one is within that environment those 500 men constitute the population, or "the masses, as you put it. If the common attire found in that population is the suit with pleated cuffed pants then one would have to wear something different in order to distance himself from that mass of men. If you wear a suit with cuffed pleated pants you are just following the masses.

Many years ago I was actually working in that type environment. As soon as I felt somewhat secure in my position I started wearing jeans with tweed jackets to the office. I definitely distanced myself from the masses at that office according to you I was simply displaying my individuality and pointing out their poor taste at the same time. They were just a bunch of lemmings all in their suits with pleated cuffed pants, while I was different.

You are painting yourself into a corner. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Good Morning Sir! (Nov 15, 2010)

My good man, the rule is to never be overdressed. And the higher one stands in the society, the more one will be able to do. Either way by the masses I mean the Proletarians. I see many men in their Hugo Boss suits thinking that they are wearing "it", while they adorn nothing but the exterior coating of their inner vulgarity. However one might encounter many a prince in a quilted Barbour jacket, blue shirt and jeans and know that he is a man of higher standing than the man mentioned earlier even though the prole might dress more expensively. It is hard to define what a prole is but what I can tell you for sure is that more than 70% of the people in this world are proles (regardless of money, this is a... well not a race but a cultural movement).


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Good Morning Sir! said:


> My good man, the rule is to never be overdressed.
> 
> And the higher one stands in the society, the more one will be able to do.
> 
> It is hard to define what a prole is but what I can tell you for sure is that more than 70% of the people in this world are proles (regardless of money, this is a... well not a race but a cultural movement).


Why thank you for these pearls of wisdom. I will keep them in mind as I journey through life.

At the same time I notice from your profile that you are only 19 years old. I will admit that since it has been 42 years since I was 19, I really don't remember that much about it other than that I was in the military at the time; however, the one thing I do remember with clarity is that I was certain that I had all the answers and knew it all.

Now, four decades later, I realize just how little about life I knew back then. At the same time the journey during which I learned just how much I didn't know was a lot of fun, and sometimes not so much fun. At any rate, hang in there kid, you'll learn too. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Why thank you for these pearls of wisdom. I will keep them in mind as I journey through life.
> 
> At the same time I notice from your profile that you are only 19 years old. I will admit that since it has been 42 years since I was 19, I really don't remember that much about it other than that I was in the military at the time; however, the one thing I do remember with clarity is that I was certain that I had all the answers and knew it all.
> 
> ...


Cruiser, you and I are the same age and all I can say is "very well put". Our observations on the journey of life would be very similar I'm quite sure. Sometimes, I think that, as the years go by, I'm all the more astonished at the amount of knowledge I have yet to explore.
That gives me a humility I never had in youth and an assurance that what knowledge I have aquired is so far ahead of these "youngun's" they really don't have a clue.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> I will admit that since it has been 42 years since I was 19, I really don't remember that much about it
> 
> Cruiser


 Holy Crank, at that age I'd be surprised if you and Saltydog remember that much about last week.

And, uh, nice post.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

"The only true knowledge is knowing that you know nothing."


----------



## Good Morning Sir! (Nov 15, 2010)

I have not served yet but I'm going to join the Cavalry!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Good Morning Sir! said:


> I have not served yet but I'm going to join the Cavalry!


Good choice!!

In the mean time, avoid high end retail establishments where you may encounter a lack of appreciation and respect for your wealth of knowledge and talent!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

blairrob said:


> Holy Crank, at that age I'd be surprised if you and Saltydog remember that much about last week.


What do you mean "last week?" I'm trying to remember if I ate breakfast this morning. I think I did because there is a corn flake stuck to my shirt. Of course that assumes that I remembered to change shirts today.

Cruiser


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

One of the things I come here for is you and Peak & Pine's brand of self-deprecating humour.


----------



## FrontHeadlock (Dec 1, 2009)

>> I see many men in their Hugo Boss suits thinking that they are wearing "it", while they adorn nothing but the exterior coating of their inner vulgarity.

Deep.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> ....Sometimes, I think that, as the years go by, I'm all the more astonished at the amount of knowledge I have yet to explore.
> That gives me a humility I never had in youth and an assurance that what knowledge I have aquired is so far ahead of these "youngun's" they really don't have a clue.


"When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years."


----------



## AmEng (Jul 3, 2010)

LoneWolf said:


> "When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years."


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## ryanscottmc (Oct 19, 2010)

As with many things, it is a matter of personal taste. I have taken all of my pleated pants out of service, save a nice pair of cords. Flat front for certain.


----------

